# Do you know anybody with the COVID?



## Robert59 (Jan 15, 2022)

I know of 10 people that has this Covid. Two of them have had it twice. Five of them work in a restaurants. 
​


----------



## jujube (Jan 15, 2022)

My niece and my cousin are currently down with Covid.


----------



## chic (Jan 15, 2022)

My SIL tested positive a week or so ago but is fine now. My neighbor's son and his girlfriend tested positive also but are recovering at home. All are vaccinated. No one else is sick. Thank God.


----------



## win231 (Jan 15, 2022)

One friend was seriously ill for 2 weeks with Covid.
3 family members sick - getting tested now; not sure if it's Covid.
Yes, all vaccinated.


----------



## officerripley (Jan 15, 2022)

One of Huzz's best friends had a severe case last year; he was in the hospital for 3 weeks and almost died. After getting out of the hospital, he's had nothing but trouble: a mild stroke and now agitation (that has become the angry kind in the last few weeks), trouble making his legs work right, double vision, horrible neck pain, and they're thinking maybe the onset of dementia (which may explain the anger mentioned above). Very sad and worrying.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 15, 2022)

That sounds awful, officerripley.

I have two friends with mild breakthrough cases.


----------



## Remy (Jan 15, 2022)

Yes. Most of my co-workers. I'm one of the few to yet get it. And believe me, I'm not smug about it. Waiting my turn that I hope doesn't happen. Can't do more than be careful and hope.


----------



## JustinCase (Jan 15, 2022)

>>>>>


----------



## DaveA (Jan 15, 2022)

One of our daughters and her husband, both in their 60's.  Mild so far but it's only been a couple of days. Time will tell.


----------



## Packerjohn (Jan 15, 2022)

Nope!  Not even 1 person.  I live in a senior apartment with about 135 people and nobody has had Covid.  I guess we are a pretty healthy bunch.  Seems to me that the young folks are the ones getting sick these days.  Where I live we have a nice common room but what the hack, No coffee mornings, No Happy Hours,  No nothing.  Maybe that is why we are so healthy.  I go shopping for groceries about 8 am and often I am the only customer in the store.  However, my daughter who is 36 years old says that about 12 of her friends have had Covid.  I asked her how come?  She said they like to get together and party.  HA!  Go Figure!  I guess I'm a "Wall Flower" but at least I'm a healthy Wall Flower!


----------



## Jackie23 (Jan 15, 2022)

In the past six months I've know of several......four are dead.


----------



## Medusa (Jan 15, 2022)

Robert59 said:


> I know of 10 people that has this Covid. Two of them have had it twice. Five of them work in a restaurants.
> ​


Well, that's chilling.


----------



## Medusa (Jan 15, 2022)

My friend's D.I.L (easy case, recovered now), one of my docs and her entire family (also all recovering well.)


----------



## Devi (Jan 15, 2022)

We had it a couple of years ago — in 2019, before it was called "Covid-19". I don't recall being all that ill; just generally felt cruddy and kind of tired, plus had phlegm which our doctor said to deal with using the over-the-counter Mucinex.

Note also that I have some co-morbidities (diabetes, way overweight). And still, here I am.

Edited to add: and elderly!


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 15, 2022)

Yes I do currently know someone. My daughters husband has Covid. He is only showing very mild symptoms with just really being tired and a very low grade fever. The thing that really complicates all of this is my daughter is pregnant. So they have been doing everything they possibly can to isolate from each other during this whole thing.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jan 15, 2022)

Currently living with my niece and her family.  Two seniors, niece and her husband and their 12-yo daughter in our household.  Yesterday morning the kid came home early from school, complaining of chest discomfort and a sore throat.  An at home-test indicated she was positive.

So, today we're all scrambling to isolate.  All the adult members are fully vaxxed and boosted, though the other senior has multiple comorbidities. 

Since spring-2019  a good handful of people in my circle of acquaintances have tested positive   -  thankfully all of recovered.


----------



## Trish (Jan 15, 2022)

Yes, two at the minute.  Thankfully they are both doing well.


----------



## AnnieA (Jan 15, 2022)

Lots with the Omnicron variant currently and most are mild.  Breakthrough cases are common in those with natural immunity and vaccinated x3 and both.  We have residents currently infected in a long-term care facility I do contract work for who were ill with it in Dec 2020, were vaccinated in April/May 2021 and had 3rd (booster) a couple of months ago.  Thankfully, most have been mild and no one has died.

More kids locally are getting the Omnicron variant but are shaking it off quickly.


----------



## rgp (Jan 15, 2022)

Thankfully/only two ....... both were vaxxed one of them vaxxed + boosted ....... both are dead.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jan 15, 2022)

*My sister in law had it, as well as a couple friends*


----------



## Judycat (Jan 15, 2022)

My daughter-in-law's dad died from Covid New Years Eve. Everyone is stunned. My youngest son and his wife had Covid early last year. They recovered.


----------



## Lawrence00 (Jan 15, 2022)

I had it Jan 2020. Have known several that had it as well and lived. Only one acquaintance that was already bedridden from a stroke, in a nursing home, had it and passed.


----------



## dseag2 (Jan 15, 2022)

I and my partner had it in February 2020.  It took forever to get rid of the disgusting chest congestion.  When I coughed in a public place, people gave me the stink eye like I was Typhoid Mary.  I also had headaches and chills for about a day.  There were no vaccinations available at that time.  

Fast forward... we had a get-together with our extended family earlier this month.  We have all been vaccinated and boosted.  My sister-in-law tested positive, but she's only had mild symptoms and we have had no symptoms at all.


----------



## WheatenLover (Jan 16, 2022)

Before the vaccines were available, my best friend caught it from working in a nursing home.

After vaccines, my stepdaughter's in-laws caught it. Very mild cases, after being fully vaccinated. My unvaccinated ex-husband caught it while he was in a nursing home.

Our unvaccinated neighbors caught it, and so did our mechanic and his family.

Everyone lived.


----------



## Lewkat (Jan 16, 2022)

Yes, several.


----------



## Mandee (Jan 16, 2022)

My friend's ( fully vaccinated ) Son-in-law caught it before Christmas and was really bad with it,
very slowly improving.


----------



## Lakeland living (Jan 16, 2022)

4 so far, One died, another is still very sick after a month or so. Two others recovered after a week of
semi nasty ilness.  The last two are not vaccinated...


----------



## Wren (Jan 16, 2022)

My neighbour and I used to eat together each evening, just before Christmas, after our meal, we took our Lateral Flow tests and his proved positive ! 

He had to isolate immediately for 10 days, had no symptoms  before or after his test, we are both fully vaccinated and luckily, I was and still am negative, but we now eat in our own apartments


----------



## Jeni (Jan 16, 2022)

I think many people know others who had it ... some may just not know it ... 

because the hostility and divisiveness..... some folks i know... simply did not tell others what they had........ because some act like you are somehow tainted even though you are fully recovered.  It is  getting ridiculous.


----------



## win231 (Jan 16, 2022)

Jeni said:


> I think many people know others who had it ... some may just not know it ...
> 
> because the hostility and divisiveness..... some folks i know... simply did not tell others what they had........ because some act like you are somehow tainted even though you are fully recovered.  It is  getting ridiculous.


Yes, the childish "Holier Than Thou" nonsense here is a good example.


----------



## Tish (Jan 16, 2022)

My DIL has it.


----------



## bowmore (Jan 16, 2022)

My sister tested positive last week .She just tested negative. Our son and DIL have a mild case and are just about through with it. All of them were vaxed and boosted.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 16, 2022)

My youngest grand daughter tested positive yesterday.  I hugged and kissed her on Friday but I'm feeling fine.


----------



## bingo (Jan 16, 2022)

none


----------

